# Arnold's Burly Skid Mark QA2 Chocolate Lab for Stud (CA), (OR), (MT)



## Mari (Mar 28, 2015)

Arnold's Burly Skid Mark QA2 is a Chocolate labrador at Stud.

Skid is completely amateur trained and handled. Skid has a long list of accomplishments! He is a great marking dog with a lot of style! Skid is on the Derby list with 10 points. Skid is 3 years old and has 1/2 point towards his AFC. His Sire is AFC Arnold's Burly Tabster MH. He is a handsome and very muscular boy! He is easy going. 

OFA Hips - Excellent
OFA Elbows - Normal
CERF Normal
EIC - Clear
CNM - Clear

For more information on Skid and to see photos please visit his website at arnoldsoverthehilllabs.com or email Rick Arnold at [email protected]


----------

